# RS Logo on Interior?



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone try to put an RS logo on the interior dash of the passenger side where the airbag logo is? I Was thinking of trying this, but I was worried about the airbag logo ripping the cloth when I tried to take it off.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I found this picture. The RS logo isn't on the fabric dash but close, with it being on the glove compartment door.


http://www.chevroletcruzeforum.com/uploads/1293577497/gallery_1489_11_136696.jpg


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

The airbag logo is easy to take off, it's held on in the back of the trim piece by press nuts. It's not attached to the fabric at all. It slides right off after you cut the compression nuts off.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Psychomidgit said:


> The airbag logo is easy to take off, it's held on in the back of the trim piece by press nuts. It's not attached to the fabric at all. It slides right off after you cut the compression nuts off.


That sounds even worse lol! Now I have to take that dash piece off, and worry about the airbag too.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

I believe you said that you just read my post on how to take the panel off. It's really simple. There are the two bolts to unscrew that are accessed by opening the glove box, then just popping it off because it will only be held on by clips. This is the back of the panel:


And these are the two compression nuts to cut off:


Once you remove the silver nuts(I used ***** and a screw driver very carefully) it will just slide right out.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, here it is. In my opinion the logo is a tad too big, but overall I like it. It's something different.



Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Resurrection, I like the look. Can you link to the RS badge for purchase? I'm curious on the dimensions to see if I can find a smaller badge.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's what I did


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

A little too big but I like it.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Had something similar done on mine a while back.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

IMO, if you want an RS badge inside the car, probably the best option is to get the Sonic RS steering wheel. It's the same as the ZL1 Camaro wheel but has an RS logo instead. It's also a nicer wheel than what comes in any Cruze model. AFAIK, it's about $200 shipped.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> IMO, if you want an RS badge inside the car, probably the best option is to get the Sonic RS steering wheel. It's the same as the ZL1 Camaro wheel but has an RS logo instead. It's also a nicer wheel than what comes in any Cruze model. AFAIK, it's about $200 shipped.


Agreed, if I had 200 bucks to blow on a steering wheel id do that for sure. RS logo on the fabric is definitely too big, but still looks good.


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> IMO, if you want an RS badge inside the car, probably the best option is to get the Sonic RS steering wheel. It's the same as the ZL1 Camaro wheel but has an RS logo instead. It's also a nicer wheel than what comes in any Cruze model. AFAIK, it's about $200 shipped.


that's something I'll never understand, why the RS model of the cheap car is all slicked out with leather and RS badges, but the next model up only gets a slight body kit and spoiler.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Car Front Grille Badge Emblem Chrome "RS" Blue Black | eBay

Well, I bought one. Seems rather small so I hope it looks good. Guess we'll see but for $10 I'll shrug my shoulders if it isn't perfect.


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Pics if the sonic steering wheel? Where can you get oem RS badges?


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Dealer, for two badges it costed me 50$.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

2014RS said:


> Pics if the sonic steering wheel?


Google Images


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

I added 2 *RS* badges to the outside. One front and lower right on the back. To iTz SADISTIK, eBay has lots of *RS* badges to choose from but they all look about the same size. Just search "rs badge" and look around at your choices. Maybe find a smaller one but look carefully how they are attached. Most are double sided tape but some have long bolts on the back and that's what I used for the front badge through the grill.


----------

